# ISO Mexican white cheese queso sauce



## PytnPlace (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi!  I'm a newbie - so happy to have found this website!  

Anyway, my question, does anyone have a recipe similar to the white queso sauce found in Mexican resaurants?  I have a number of Mexican cookbooks and can't find anything like it.  I have tried to duplicate it using cream cheese as a base, but I'm not there yet.  Any ideas?

Thanks so much!


----------



## boufa06 (Nov 6, 2006)

Try the recipe at http://www.recipezaar.com/37768


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 6, 2006)

Where do you live?  Around here, several supermarkets carry authentic Mexican cheeses, like Queso Fresco, Queso Fresco with Jalapeno, etc., etc., among others.   Around here in Virginia the largest selections are at Wal-Mart & Food Lion.


----------



## PytnPlace (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks, I'll try that recipe at zaar.  

I can get authentic mexican cheese here as well, I'm sure a mexi melting cheese would be good in this recipe.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## karadekoolaid (Nov 6, 2006)

Unless you live in Mexico, it is likely that your Mexican Restaurant Cheese Sauce is not authentic. Never mind - it's the taste that counts! 
Try making a thin bechamel sauce and add _Cotija_ cheese, or some form of _Queso blanco duro _(that's basically "hard" white cheese, rather than the soft creamy stuff. 

If you live in the Miami area I've got a friend who exports white cheese from here - maybe I could find out where it's distributed.


----------



## PytnPlace (Nov 12, 2006)

Your right, the white cheese sauce is probably not authentic but I love just a little bit - not swimming in it tho - I will try making the white sauce and adding mexi cheese.  Thanks!


----------

